# Smith & Wesson Tactical Police.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

This arrived this morning. Not a serious watch; more like a promotion piece. It's not bad looking and has a solid feel. The nylon strap is adequate. Miyota quartz movement and no cyclop. The entire dial lights-up at the push of the button located at 2 o'clock.


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice, I really like that :thumbsup:

Whats the spec,sizes and WR :book:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Guz said:


> Nice, I really like that :thumbsup:
> 
> Whats the spec,sizes and WR :book:


*Features**:*

*Rotating bezel to track elapsed time*

*Electronic back-glow, for easy reading at night*

*Precision Japanese quartz movement*

*Tough black-finish stainless steel case*

*"Police" and logo printed on face*

*Light, comfortable, durable nylon band*

*Water resistant to 30 m (98 ft.)*

*Second hand, date display*

*Scratch resistant mineral crystal*

*Powerful, long-life lithium battery.*

* 40mm wide and 13mm thick.*


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> This arrived this morning. Not a serious watch; more like a promotion piece. It's not bad looking and has a solid feel. The nylon strap is adequate. Miyota quartz movement and no cyclop. The entire dial lights-up at the push of the button located at 2 o'clock.


based on the size of your recent sous-marine purchase i was expecting it to be 'to scale' against that helicopter :bag:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Jack83 said:


> based on the size of your recent sous-marine purchase i was expecting it to be 'to scale' against that helicopter :bag:


You're a funny guy...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I rather like the look of that Mike, apart from the non lumed sweep hand. It needs a glowing end.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> I rather like the look of that Mike, apart from the non lumed sweep hand. It needs a glowing end.


Agree! They probably figured that since the entire face lights-up there was no need for that extravagant extra expense...


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

That word Tactical really rankles. 

Paint it black, call it Tactical and charge double. :hypocrite:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > I rather like the look of that Mike, apart from the non lumed sweep hand. It needs a glowing end.
> ...


Hang the expense I say.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

luddite said:


> That word Tactical really rankles.


You're the Forum expert.


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

Be ok for a work watch apart from the fact im not in the police, its one of those watches you dont get excited over if it gets knocked about


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

With the existence of Smith and Wesson watches, certain Texas property owners might have to revise their posters/bumper stickers which read, "This property protected by Smith and Wesson", aka "Warning for thieves -- I'm carrying a Smith & Wesson handgun". Hopefully these owners already have the requisite state-approved concealed handgun license.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Jeez Mike, there must still be a couple of watches out there you haven't picked up yet. 

Keep 'em coming.

Later,

William


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Jeez Mike, there must still be a couple of watches out there you haven't picked up yet.
> 
> Keep 'em coming.
> 
> ...


Oh, just trying to have a little bit of everything to round the collection.


----------

